# Thoughts on split team practices



## Bluemen (May 18, 2020)

Hello All 
I had a question and needed some thoughts and opinions.
My Child got offered a spot to join a newly formed ECNL team for 20/21 The team will consist of players from a combination of 3 teams. A DA team, an ECNL team and an ECRL team.
The practices will be split with 1/2 of the players practicing with the Head Coach in the Pasadena area and the other half with an assistant coach in Irvine. Eventually the two teams will come together on the weekends to form a full team for league, tournaments, and scrimmages. 
Before I fully commit I want to hear from others. Do you foresee this working out? Pros and Cons? Has anybody’s child ever played on a team with split practices, if so how did it work out?


----------



## futboldad1 (May 18, 2020)

Sounds like a recipe for disaster....a “team” should train together, no way this doesn’t end badly from the info given.....I’d look for something more stable for my kid unless they absolutely must play ecnl as it is their junior year for recruitment


----------



## timbuck (May 18, 2020)

That doesn’t sound like a good idea. What age group?
If playing 11v11, a good portion of your team practices should be focused on your game model/style of play.
A split practice like that with a group of players that are super athletic might win some games-  but the soccer might not look so good.
  Team bonding at most ages (especially for female players) can also have a big impact on long term player happiness and development. 
I could be wrong.  Maybe you’ll have the perfect mix of coaches and players.


----------



## Grace T. (May 18, 2020)

Keepers a big problem.  Which location is the keeper at?  If there are 2, one at each location? Otherwise 1/2 the team shooting at an empty net, while the other is getting pressure (including 1 v 1s) from the keeper.  If 2, are both of them equivalent?  The keeper needs to have the defensive lineup with him/her so that they can figure out how to start distribution and how to cover against a shot, cross, or corner as well...if there are 2 keepers, are the back 4 and keepers going to operate as a unit, with 1 unit playing sometimes, and another another time.  Who is deciding on play time?....the ones with the head coach will have the advantage of his seeing their development day to day and getting the feedback.  If your kid is an offensive player, it's important to get to know the teammates and style of play too, but if your kid is in the back 5 it's absolutely essentially to play as a unit.


----------



## Nextbigthing (May 18, 2020)

Bluemen said:


> Hello All
> I had a question and needed some thoughts and opinions.
> My Child got offered a spot to join a newly formed ECNL team for 20/21 The team will consist of players from a combination of 3 teams. A DA team, an ECNL team and an ECRL team.
> The practices will be split with 1/2 of the players practicing with the Head Coach in the Pasadena area and the other half with an assistant coach in Irvine. Eventually the two teams will come together on the weekends to form a full team for league, tournaments, and scrimmages.
> Before I fully commit I want to hear from others. Do you foresee this working out? Pros and Cons? Has anybody’s child ever played on a team with split practices, if so how did it work out?


This will NEVER work.....still cant believe these guys are selling this S...


----------



## TangoCity (May 18, 2020)

Sounds like a team putting "wins" over development.  So a pretty typical southern California team.


----------



## surfertwins (May 18, 2020)

Sounds like a Blues thing!


----------



## STX (May 18, 2020)

In Houston (big spread out city with hour plus commutes across town) the Dash had two training locations for DA and DPL teams, one on the North and one on the South side of town. 

Players went to the closest location two nights a week for non-team training (one night of fitness and finishing and one night of technical and ball mastery work), and then one night there was team training up north and one night team training down south.  So players had four nights of training but only had one night per week where they had to make a long commute. 

That is doable for most families and worked quite well. 

I can't imagine what you are describing will work out nearly as well as the coaches are hoping. Teams need to be together in order to grow tactically.


----------



## zags77 (May 19, 2020)

This sounds like the pitch LA Soccer Club and Strikers ECNL is making....

Will be interesting to see if it works.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

zags77 said:


> This sounds like the pitch LA Soccer Club and Strikers ECNL is making....
> 
> Will be interesting to see if it works.


I haven't heard that pitch yet.  We play with the big girls so I'll let you know how that goes


----------



## Desert Hound (May 19, 2020)

Bluemen said:


> Hello All
> I had a question and needed some thoughts and opinions.
> My Child got offered a spot to join a newly formed ECNL team for 20/21 The team will consist of players from a combination of 3 teams. A DA team, an ECNL team and an ECRL team.
> The practices will be split with 1/2 of the players practicing with the Head Coach in the Pasadena area and the other half with an assistant coach in Irvine. Eventually the two teams will come together on the weekends to form a full team for league, tournaments, and scrimmages.
> Before I fully commit I want to hear from others. Do you foresee this working out? Pros and Cons? Has anybody’s child ever played on a team with split practices, if so how did it work out?


Is it split based on location? IE kids around Pasadena go to one practice and the others around Irvine go to that practice? Or do you have kids from around Irvine doing practice in Pasadena for example? 

So split by location? Or are they putting the "best" kids in one practice and the rest in the other. If by location it is not ideal, but doable. If they are splitting by perceived player ranking I would have to think about it. 

What is their justification for the split?


----------



## timbuck (May 19, 2020)

Oh and I’m willing to bet that at some point along the way they say “sorry, we need to combine practices”.  Everyone is going to to Pasadena or Irvine. 
A few possible reasons why this might happen:
1. Coaching (either a coach will leave or they’ll decide it’s not a good idea after getting blown out in a game). 
2. A parent will complain. Either due to playing time (“that girl from Irvine isn’t very good. Why did she play more than my kid). Or after getting blown out. 
3. A few kids from either group will leave or get hurt. “We are moving all practices to Pasadena this week since we only have 4 players for Irvine“.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

My rumor mill is saying that all the ECNL socal teams need some find tuning.  What I mean is this.  I believe ECNL will play this fall and maybe a little showcase before to close out the worst times in most of our lives and kickoff the new American Way.  All the teams had players on it that have changed their mind sets.  Here's what I see going down.  Soccer Guru, ignore this prediction from me.  Many girls have quit from the old teams.  That's a fact jack.  Some girls parents don;t want to travel anymore.  Some girls have boyfriends and want to play regionally.  Some girls aren;t so sure what they want.  If i were a coach for the new U17 team and colleges waiting to offer scholarships to them, I would just have a pool of 30 or so 04s and separate them from ECNL commitment and local commitment.  Both players could be equally as good but has other hobbies or sports and don;t want all the travel.  You will also have some players who want a little of both.  I see my dd in this category.  So maybe have 11 girls on each ECNL and ENRL teams and then another 10 or so who are dual threats.  Meaning they can play on both teams.  I like that.


----------



## Bluemen (May 19, 2020)

06 players, and yes most are very athletic, not sure about the other 1/2 of the team.  Rumor has it that better part of the other 1/2 left to another team. Maybe they weren’t happy with the split practices. I guess the more I type lm realizing this might not be the best for my child. G


timbuck said:


> That doesn’t sound like a good idea. What age group?
> If playing 11v11, a good portion of your team practices should be focused on your game model/style of play.
> A split practice like that with a group of players that are super athletic might win some games-  but the soccer might not look so good.
> Team bonding at most ages (especially for female players) can also have a big impact on long term player happiness and development.
> I could be wrong.  Maybe you’ll have the perfect mix of coaches and players.


The age group as of next year will be U15.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 19, 2020)

Bluemen said:


> Hello All
> I had a question and needed some thoughts and opinions.
> My Child got offered a spot to join a newly formed ECNL team for 20/21 The team will consist of players from a combination of 3 teams. A DA team, an ECNL team and an ECRL team.
> The practices will be split with 1/2 of the players practicing with the Head Coach in the Pasadena area and the other half with an assistant coach in Irvine. Eventually the two teams will come together on the weekends to form a full team for league, tournaments, and scrimmages.
> Before I fully commit I want to hear from others. Do you foresee this working out? Pros and Cons? Has anybody’s child ever played on a team with split practices, if so how did it work out?


I can't believe that a club actually think it can sell this BS.


----------



## timbuck (May 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I can't believe that a club actually think it can sell this BS.


Especially since you'd think (based on what we all hear) that there should be a line of players begging to join an ECNL team.  The club could probably field a full team in Pasadena and another full team in OC.


----------



## SoccerGuru (May 19, 2020)

Bluemen said:


> Hello All
> I had a question and needed some thoughts and opinions.
> My Child got offered a spot to join a newly formed ECNL team for 20/21 The team will consist of players from a combination of 3 teams. A DA team, an ECNL team and an ECRL team.
> The practices will be split with 1/2 of the players practicing with the Head Coach in the Pasadena area and the other half with an assistant coach in Irvine. Eventually the two teams will come together on the weekends to form a full team for league, tournaments, and scrimmages.
> Before I fully commit I want to hear from others. Do you foresee this working out? Pros and Cons? Has anybody’s child ever played on a team with split practices, if so how did it work out?


This is a bad idea unless all the top players are at one of the practices and your DD is at that one. You will get the most development in practice by going against some of the toughest competition you can. "Toughest competiton" is different for every player so make sure you put her in an environment that is challenging but not impossible, when it becomes impossible you realize your DD is that paycheck player for the coach. Games can teach mental toughness, adjusting on the fly, etc. But battling against teammates 2-3 times a week will push the player further in their individual abilities. Team bonding is also important so not having the full team will be tough, it doesn't sound like a good situation and I would try to look around for something better. My two cents, best of luck and hope everything works out for you and your DD.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 19, 2020)

Bluemen said:


> 06 players, and yes most are very athletic, not sure about the other 1/2 of the team.  Rumor has it that better part of the other 1/2 left to another team. Maybe they weren’t happy with the split practices. I guess the more I type lm realizing this might not be the best for my child. G
> 
> The age group as of next year will be U15.


I imagine they would have no problems filling an entire team either in Pasadena or in OC given the number of DA/ECNL teams in SW division just went from 26 to 14.  When someone offers a kludge like this, it usually means they're trying to work out some problem temporarily and something will change again.

Figure out what problem they're trying to address or whom they're trying to accommodate, then you can decide accordingly (for example. if the entire team is likely to move to Pasadena next year, is that good or bad for you?)


----------



## Threeyardsback (May 19, 2020)

We all may be faced with a similar scenario for the foreseeable future regardless of the club.  Most plans that have been floated to county and state officials include the caveat of less than 12 players on the field at one time with no rotation of players permitted.


----------



## watfly (May 19, 2020)

Threeyardsback said:


> We all may be faced with a similar scenario for the foreseeable future regardless of the club.  Most plans that have been floated to county and state officials include the caveat of less than 12 players on the field at one time with no rotation of players permitted.


I've seen those proposals as well (SD County), because 12 is a lot safer than 15, WTF.  I suspect that cutoff will be ignored or worked around after a couple practices, as well it should.  File this one under better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2020)

watfly said:


> I've seen those proposals as well (SD County), because 12 is a lot safer than 15, WTF.  I suspect that cutoff will be ignored or worked around after a couple practices, as well it should.  File this one under better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


12-player limit sounds like it was crafted by Little League coaches.


----------



## Threeyardsback (May 19, 2020)

espola said:


> 12-player limit sounds like it was crafted by Little League coaches.


I read that this number was a number approved by the state for any gathering for the next phase or something like that.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 19, 2020)

Threeyardsback said:


> I read that this number was a number approved by the state for any gathering for the next phase or something like that.


This number is going higher. A week ago it was 10.


----------



## Threeyardsback (May 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This number is going higher. A week ago it was 10.


I found the source and it is 12 because this is the number permitted by San Diego for daycare.  See exert below:

"The plan emphasizes “Stable Sports Groups.” Stable Sports Groups are up twelve participants, not including coaches. These twelve players must remain the same. Players can not be in one group for one practice then a different group of twelve at another practice session.

Why twelve? The Health Officers of San Diego County have already allowed daycare providers to have up to twelve children in daycare facilities. Adhering to numbers that have already been allowed and proven safe is the best hope for getting the San Diego Health Officer’s seal of approval."


----------



## Primetime (May 19, 2020)

Bluemen said:


> Hello All
> I had a question and needed some thoughts and opinions.
> My Child got offered a spot to join a newly formed ECNL team for 20/21 The team will consist of players from a combination of 3 teams. A DA team, an ECNL team and an ECRL team.
> The practices will be split with 1/2 of the players practicing with the Head Coach in the Pasadena area and the other half with an assistant coach in Irvine. Eventually the two teams will come together on the weekends to form a full team for league, tournaments, and scrimmages.
> Before I fully commit I want to hear from others. Do you foresee this working out? Pros and Cons? Has anybody’s child ever played on a team with split practices, if so how did it work out?


it doesn’t work.  As much as they tell your getting 2 great coaches for the price of 1 it’s BS.   Ask em how often the Pasadena coach is gonna attend the Irvine practices and vise versa ?  The answer is zero.  It’ll be two separate programs (literally)  on their own islands.    No continuity between the coaches.   Your kid would basically be signing up for being on 2 Half Teams,  while paying the price of 2 full teams.   The clubs already dragged you guys all the way down to great park and now wants you to go to Pasadena.    It sounds like strikers isn’t taking your time, money and efforts into consideration with any of their decisions.


----------



## lafalafa (May 19, 2020)

Threeyardsback said:


> I found the source and it is 12 because this is the number permitted by San Diego for daycare.  See exert below:
> 
> "The plan emphasizes “Stable Sports Groups.” Stable Sports Groups are up twelve participants, not including coaches. These twelve players must remain the same. Players can not be in one group for one practice then a different group of twelve at another practice session.
> 
> Why twelve? The Health Officers of San Diego County have already allowed daycare providers to have up to twelve children in daycare facilities. Adhering to numbers that have already been allowed and proven safe is the best hope for getting the San Diego Health Officer’s seal of approval."


State opening for those sports activities is phase 3. We are still in the middle or start of phase 2.

If the SD supervisors agree to trying to request a move of youth sports gatherings to phase 2 they can try but the governor has to approve that as well or modify the current orders.  Until all those things happen it's where things are now.    It's good to hope things will change rapidly and give a call for action, let's see what goes down today and the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Woodwork (May 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Oh and I’m willing to bet that at some point along the way they say “sorry, we need to combine practices”.  Everyone is going to to Pasadena or Irvine.


Strikers has done this a couple of times, starting the u13 ECNL near the core group of players further north, then moving the practices to Irvine once you have them locked in (in order to be closer to recruits with better portfolios, I assume).


----------



## full90 (May 19, 2020)

That’s a no. Ridiculous idea and insanity that parents will agree to it. But they will.


----------



## ginga (May 19, 2020)

This reeks of Esteban Chavez. Do not trust him. He says whatever it takes to get you to sign then does whatever benefits him. Check his history. Same pattern. End game here is Pasadena for all players.


----------



## dad4 (May 19, 2020)

Given the long commutes to practice, I am surprised more clubs dont try to do multiple practice locations.

If your only concern is winning at soccer, then go ahead and insist the whole team be together every time.

If you want to do well on the history final, then one or two days of local practice sounds great.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Given the long commutes to practice, I am surprised more clubs dont try to do multiple practice locations.
> 
> If your *only concern is winning at soccer*, then go ahead and insist the whole team be together every time.
> 
> If you want to do well on the history final, then one or two days of local practice sounds great.


Dad, why on God's green earth would I let my dd risk her life with Corona and not be all about winning?  That is the stupidest quote ever on this forum. It's all about winning and winning the right way Dr Dad4.....lol!!!  You seem like a nice dad but winning is everything brother!!!!


----------



## Giesbock (May 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dad, why on God's green earth would I let my dd risk her life with Corona and not be all about winning?  That is the stupidest quote ever on this forum. It's all about winning and winning the right way Dr Dad4.....lol!!!  You seem like a nice dad but winning is everything brother!!!!


I’m with Dad on this one! Why on gods green earth the obsession with winning in youth athletics?  
I met a guy who bragged about a ridiculous 20-0 record at AYSO U-8 or something. He’d teach his entire team to crash the little part time goal keeper whenever a goal kick. They scoop up the miffed kick and score. Ruthless. And he was proud of that bs. Knew nothing about the game other than win baby! Completely nuts. AYSO booted him.

Granted, not fair to directly compare a U-8 AYSO Team to the Strikers ECNL squad, but the win at all cost approach is just taking it too far.
Remember when Sweden’s women beat the US and everyone was up in arms about their lousy play but bunker mentality defense?  I think it might have been the great Hope Solo complaining the loudest.

anyway, kids, teens, youth players of all level are still on a learning curve and will benefit more from sound coaching than a win at all cost.

I’m with Dad on this.


----------



## myself (May 19, 2020)

Isn't EC from SoCalAcademy/LA Surf now the 06 coach at Strikers? Is this their attempt to merge the best LA Surf players with the existing Strikers infrastructure?


----------



## Socal United (May 19, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This number is going higher. A week ago it was 10.


We have been told supervisors will be tasked with going out to the fields daily to assess training set ups and count groups.  If you don't adhere to the numbers they give, you lose your permits.  As hard as fields are to get, that is a big risk.  The number may grow in time but I bet at the start people will adhere to it out of fear or retribution.  No coach wants to be the one that lost his clubs' fields.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I’m with Dad on this one! Why on gods green earth the obsession with winning in youth athletics?
> I met a guy who bragged about a ridiculous 20-0 record at AYSO U-8 or something. He’d teach his entire team to crash the little part time goal keeper whenever a goal kick. They scoop up the miffed kick and score. Ruthless. And he was proud of that bs. Knew nothing about the game other than win baby! Completely nuts. AYSO booted him.
> 
> Granted, not fair to directly compare a U-8 AYSO Team to the Strikers ECNL squad, but the win at all cost approach is just taking it too far.
> ...


Ya, i figured my kid and I are not like most.  Always play to win.  I never said win at all cost bro.  That's what cheaters do.  I said why play soccer and risk the Corona just to develop.  We play to win bro!!!  Go with Dad on that all day.  I know many dads like the both of you.  To each his own.  Strikers are looking to pull off a miracle and win it all!!!  How about you?


----------



## Giesbock (May 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Ya, i figured my kid and I are not like most.  Always play to win.  I never said win at all cost bro.  That's what cheaters do.  I said why play soccer and risk the Corona just to develop.  We play to win bro!!!  Go with Dad on that all day.  I know many dads like the both of you.  To each his own.  Strikers are looking to pull off a miracle and win it all!!!  How about you?


“The both of you” smacks of categorizing people.  Doesn’t sit well with me Ellejustus.

You’re right...I took it down the win at all cost road unfairly.  Willing to take that back.

if you think my kid ever steps out not wanting to win, surprise coming.

Her team not invited to the now glorious ECNL so regrettably, no head to head play.  But that’s ok. Kid is out there right now working to make sure she’s ready to git up and go!

Like you and probably everyone here, let’s get it on!
Good luck.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 19, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> “The both of you” smacks of categorizing people.  Doesn’t sit well with me Ellejustus.
> 
> You’re right...I took it down the win at all cost road unfairly.  Willing to take that back.
> 
> ...


I hate reading into text or comments on the forum.  Sorry about that.  My dd is always trying to win   Not saying her Strikers team will win it all but they will give it their all. I'm hearing a lot of rumors about some teams getting really really good.  The rich get richer...lol!!!  I wish your dd team could join the party.  Which one is it bro?  I'm still trying to get Beach & Legends in but........if they do join this year, it could hurt my dd team chances to win it all in 2021.However, in the spirit of pure competition I would persoanlly rather lose and not make the playoffs with Beach & Legends then make the playoffs without those two teams.  That is pure bro and how real sports are played brah....


----------



## blam (May 20, 2020)

Splitting the team  can be a good idea depending on the alternative. 

If the splited teams play good soccer vs the alternative that plays random kick ball, then go with the split team. Also see which Coach is better. 

If all else are equal then of course having the team together is the best but at higher levels of play, this can be difficult as it is difficult to find high level talents concentrated in a small geographic area.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 20, 2020)

Splitting teams could work but how do you stop the “us vs them” mentality that parents and players will have once they combine teams.  
Also, I keep hearing that the best talent is in Irvine (south oc).  Is it really the best talent or the fact that this is where  the deep pockets live and  parents willing to be in ECNL/ECRL at all cost.    Club coaches screaming : “Show me the money!”   

There’s a lot of talent between Pasadena and Irvine.  Oh wait, parents from mid/lower incomes are not willing to pay $4k a year.


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Splitting teams could work but how do you stop the “us vs them” mentality that parents and players will have once they combine teams.
> Also, I keep hearing that the best talent is in Irvine (south oc).  Is it really the best talent or the fact that this is where  the deep pockets live and  parents willing to be in ECNL/ECRL at all cost.    Club coaches screaming : “Show me the money!”
> 
> There’s a lot of talent between Pasadena and Irvine.  Oh wait, parents from mid/lower incomes are not willing to pay $4k a year.


There is nothing wrong with selling a premier training service, VIP entrance, front-of-the-line passes, or whatever.  It would be wrong, however, for national sports bodies (like USSF, for example) to restrict or prefer their programs to those services.


----------



## Soccerpops55 (May 20, 2020)

Bluemen said:


> Hello All
> I had a question and needed some thoughts and opinions.
> My Child got offered a spot to join a newly formed ECNL team for 20/21 The team will consist of players from a combination of 3 teams. A DA team, an ECNL team and an ECRL team.
> The practices will be split with 1/2 of the players practicing with the Head Coach in the Pasadena area and the other half with an assistant coach in Irvine. Eventually the two teams will come together on the weekends to form a full team for league, tournaments, and scrimmages.
> Before I fully commit I want to hear from others. Do you foresee this working out? Pros and Cons? Has anybody’s child ever played on a team with split practices, if so how did it work out?


I can’t help but think your situation is what is going on at Strikers. I have read these posts for a while and finally feel the need to make a post because as a parent I have a card in this deck. So here it goes.  From what I know of the situation, the coach in OC is not a fan of the split practices.  We were told that he actually decided it would be best to just take the collection of kids in that area and work with them as one unified group.  This is what we wanted as well. These are young girls and relationships and chemistry matter. He also coaches Division 1 College soccer and we think he will do the best job of developing and using his contacts going forward for our daughter. He has shown that over and over again. From our perspective everything changes just about every year in club anyways and the most important thing to us is coaching and chemistry.  We also aren’t comfortable with things in Pasadena, but maybe others are.


----------



## Speed (May 25, 2020)

Soccerpops55 said:


> I can’t help but think your situation is what is going on at Strikers. I have read these posts for a while and finally feel the need to make a post because as a parent I have a card in this deck. So here it goes.  From what I know of the situation, the coach in OC is not a fan of the split practices.  We were told that he actually decided it would be best to just take the collection of kids in that area and work with them as one unified group.  This is what we wanted as well. These are young girls and relationships and chemistry matter. He also coaches Division 1 College soccer and we think he will do the best job of developing and using his contacts going forward for our daughter. He has shown that over and over again. From our perspective everything changes just about every year in club anyways and the most important thing to us is coaching and chemistry.  We also aren’t comfortable with things in Pasadena, but maybe others are.


Is your coach TS?


----------



## Bluemen (May 27, 2020)

Speed said:


> Is your coach TS?


no, EC


----------



## Soccerpops55 (May 28, 2020)

Bluemen said:


> no, EC





Speed said:


> Is your coach TS?


No ST , we don’t want anything to do with EC, ST has been great.


----------



## Alphaomega (May 30, 2020)

Soccerpops55 said:


> No ST , we don’t want anything to do with EC, ST has been great.


I gotta step in on this one. Smart move staying away from EC. From my experience with him NO good will come out of it. Even after he weaseled his way into ECNL a majority of his team walked away from him. Now I hear he’s selling the striker parents some B.S. & he plans on doing the bait and switch once the season begins. Buyer beware


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 30, 2020)

Alphaomega said:


> I gotta step in on this one. Smart move staying away from EC. From my experience with him NO good will come out of it. Even after he weaseled his way into ECNL a majority of his team walked away from him. Now I hear he’s selling the striker parents some B.S. & he plans on doing the bait and switch once the season begins. Buyer beware


It’s interesting to see when management (all clubs) makes coaching decisions without taking parents into considerations.  The parents are the customers and if they were happy with their existing coach why make changes.


----------



## Calikid (Jun 2, 2020)

Alphaomega said:


> I gotta step in on this one. Smart move staying away from EC. From my experience with him NO good will come out of it. Even after he weaseled his way into ECNL a majority of his team walked away from him. Now I hear he’s selling the striker parents some B.S. & he plans on doing the bait and switch once the season begins. Buyer beware


When I first heard that EC was taking over as the coach of the Strikers ECNL team, I asked around to see if anyone had heard anything about him. Unfortunately, the only things I heard were negative. From the feedback I received, the most common issue was that EC is not a honest person. As a result, everyone warned me to stay away.


----------



## ginga (Jun 2, 2020)

Did not know training was allowed yet. Estaban got the memo I didn’t though. Check out his Venmo account. Capitalizing to the max.


----------

